# (.Hack) Tsukasa vs. Neo (Matrix)



## Bender (Jan 12, 2008)

.Hack//Sign

Tsukasa




VS.

The Matrix

Neo



Tsukasa has all of the Twilight guardians at his disposal

This is Neo from Matrix Reloaded

Battleground: Mac Anu


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Neo easy.....


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this .hack character a high-level reality warper?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 12, 2008)

The Twilight Guardian can't be killed without another one right?


----------



## atom (Jan 12, 2008)

Neo: There is no... dot. hack. *erases .hack verse*


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 12, 2008)

Even the Admins couldn't do that so why could Neo?


----------



## atom (Jan 12, 2008)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> Even the Admins couldn't do that so why could Neo?


Neo is above the admins. Neo's abilities are not limited the the matrix, his abilities are multiversal (in contex to the movie anyways). Neo could do something like that if he wanted to. Though, I'm not so sure if he could only with Reloaded feats.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 12, 2008)

So, what defense does he have for when the Twilight Beast impales him 1,000 times?


----------



## atom (Jan 12, 2008)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> So, what defense does he have for when the Twilight Beast impales him 1,000 times?


What defense does Tsukasa have from reality warping?


----------



## mfair4d (Jan 12, 2008)

Sonic said:


> What defense does Tsukasa have from reality warping?



Inability to die while Aura is still sleeping.  

Or his broken teleport ability.


----------



## atom (Jan 12, 2008)

mfair4d said:


> Inability to die while Aura is still sleeping.
> 
> Or his broken teleport ability.


Again, Reality Warping > Both those things.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 13, 2008)

Proof?
Cause Morganna has done a hell of a lot more reality warping than Neo


----------



## atom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are missing the point, what defense does Tsukasa have from reality warping? If he has none, then he loses by default.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont think I ever saw the end of .Hack//sign, does it literally say Tsukasa cant die until Aura wakes up? Is it Auras power that keeps him from dieing, or Morgannas? If its either of them preventing it, I dont see Neo being able to overrule them.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> I dont think I ever saw the end of .Hack//sign, does it literally say Tsukasa cant die until Aura wakes up? Is it Auras power that keeps him from dieing, or Morgannas? If its either of them preventing it, I dont see Neo being able to overrule them.



pretty sure aura is respsonisble for Tsukasa's immortality.

also since there fighiting in mac anu (a world in .hack)

as for defenses, Tsukasa's killed an super-mod with melee combat(which should be impossible due to him since he lacked both the stats and level points to due so). his character is broken beyond the game much like kite.

I'd still say neo can win though since apparently his powers work better in a more wired universe.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 13, 2008)

Just how the Hell does a Data Drain work on a bad B-star actor anyways?


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Just how the Hell does a Data Drain work on a bad B-star actor anyways?



your thinking of other emo protagonist, Kite from the .hack games XD


----------

